# Power Rake, Dethatcher, Verticutter



## BryanThigpen (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm in the market for one. If you have one you might want to part with let me know. Let's see some pics and reviews!!


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

( not for sale lol )
Hey Bryan,

I purchased a Billy Goat PR5050 . It has the Honda 5.5hp engine. It currently has the dethatching blades on it. I have used it many times and works great. I bought it from a rental store in Hartselle that never rented it out. It had been sitting for 2 years.
Not a lot of people rent them. I would call around to all the rental stores in the TN Valley and see if they have any they would sell. If you want to rent mine and try it out you are welcome to pick it up on Sat. Morning. I am on Moorsville Rd between Madison and Athens. South of 72. Rental Fee is a case of Bud- Light.
PM me if interested.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

I also found a Billy Goat just a few years old that wasn't rented much. Paid $500 for it. It has the flails but I do want to get the verticutter shaft. They are about $300.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

BryanThigpen said:


> I'm in the market for one. If you have one you might want to part with let me know. Let's see some pics and reviews!!


I made this video about getting an aerator for 70% off new but the same info applies for a dethatcher and verticutters. Might save you some serious money, it did for my aerator and I also bought a Classen dethatcher. Hope this helps get you some great gear for cheap.


----------



## BryanThigpen (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks for the info guys. I just bumped my HOC up for the rest of the year. I'm gonna get one or buy the kit for the gm1000 I have for 600 by spring next year. FYI. I been steadily applying the pgr and haven't cut in 8 weeks! Really impressed with the results. Minus walking on it. That 1/2 inch is way nicer!


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

BryanThigpen said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I just bumped my HOC up for the rest of the year. I'm gonna get one or buy the kit for the gm1000 I have for 600 by spring next year. FYI. I been steadily applying the pgr and haven't cut in 8 weeks! Really impressed with the results. Minus walking on it. That 1/2 inch is way nicer!


8 weeks WOW! Have you seen other benefits like the density and color improving? Thank you.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

TNex PGR applied .4 oz per 1k prior to slice seeding to slow the current turf. Tuesday was the first cut since 9/25


----------



## BryanThigpen (Aug 19, 2017)

Yes, I will try to take some pictures this weekend. But without a doubt I have the thickest, dark green Bermuda in the subdivision.


----------

